# Building computer for audio/video



## swong46 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey guys, my friend is building a computer to do stress analysis for components (FEA) and possible CFD for aerodynamics and stuff on Solid Works. So processing power is a must.

But, he is hoping to make this into a home theater computer as well. We have a 5.1 setup with a Rotel RSX (forgot the model). 

So, was wondering if you guys had any parts in mind to make this thing shine in the sound and video department. Mainly sound though.

I was looking at this sound card http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829132010


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Not much help from me, I have not purchased a sound card for 10 - 12 years or so. I find that the motherboards I have picked for my computer builds have all had perfectly adequate audio.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

We live in a digital era. If you setup has HDMi, use an ATI 5000-series vidcard to send audio/video digitally and let your Processor do the work.


----------



## swong46 (Feb 15, 2010)

is that better then a separate sound card?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

It all comes down to whether you trust the DACs in your pre/pro or AVR. It's certainly simpler.


----------

